# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  xBom for SolidWorks

## Brian_Krassenstein

When SOLIDWORKS was created with money won by Jon Hirschtick while he was a member of the MIT Blackjack Team, few knew that the software package would become the go-to tool for engineers designing complex systems for manufacturing. Now a pair of SOLIDWORKS partners, Hawk Ridge Systems and ATR Soft, have created a complimentary tool, xBOM, which simplifies the process of building and sharing the Bill of Materials features of the iconic software. You can read the whole story here:  http://3dprint.com/44267/xbom-tool-for-solidworks/


Below is a screen grab from use of xBOM.  Let us know if you have used this new tool and what your thoughts were.

----------


## Duck

The link to the article seems broken.  It doesn't look like the screenshot (of SolidWorks 2007) is showing anything BOM-related - it's just a part with a massive hack-and-slash feature tree.

----------

